# Base drying out...permanent damage?



## onitsukatiger (Mar 16, 2014)

So, I just bought a Jones MT 160 (2013-2014) recently, and I noticed its got "white" paper-thin streaks down the base of the board (lengthwise). I deduced this to be the base drying up. I'll have time within the next week to wax it up so I'll be doing that.

I was just curious if there is any permanent damage to the base. I've attached pictures to show how many white dashed lines there are, but I don't know whether that's serious or not.

I figure that it should be back to normal with a thick coat of wax for summer, because otherwise, boards being sold couldn't have more than a year/season shelf life in the shop (and that shelf life includes the time from production to shop shelf - in which the production date of the board could be several weeks from shipment, and distribution etc.), which probably isn't the case.

I am an advanced-expert rider, but this is my first snowboard I have owned. Previously I have only been able to do demo rentals. So I just want to learn more about taking care of my gear. I have read this informative thread http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/7010-guides-waxing-tuning-board-repair.html.

However, he has one line "They say they wax a snowboard at the factory... but it's half assed at best. Not waxing it will quickly result in damage, ESPESCIALLY if it's a high quality base." 

And that worries me, which is why I started this thread.


----------



## Esteban (Apr 6, 2013)

That looks completely normal to me for a new board. The damage from not waxing occurs when actually riding the board unwaxed, not just sitting around. Although a good wax never hurts for storage.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

onitsukatiger said:


> I am an advanced-expert rider, but this is my first snowboard I have owned.


:icon_scratch:


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Board is trashed send it to me asap, if you ride it on the hill it will implode and cause a black hole destroying the world.


----------



## onitsukatiger (Mar 16, 2014)

Due to my job, I have been constantly moving the last 9 years (US to Europe to Asia). The notices haven't been the timeliest, so I pretty much live out of a suitcase. It is tough to bring bulky things around when you don't know the size of your next housing arrangement (ie. Holland was a house, Hong Kong was a tiny apartment). I have learned to play it on the safe side and bring only the essentials. Thus, I rent demos when I ski at various locations around the world. Only now have I been back in the US for assignment, and it is a longer term period. I will not be travelling as much, so I thought now is a good time to get my own gear.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

onitsukatiger said:


> Due to my job, I have been constantly moving the last 9 years (US to Europe to Asia).
> 
> ....I will not be travelling as much, so I thought now is a good time to get my own gear.


LOL! I have to admit, I thought you had to be trolling with that "Advanced, expert rider" shit and asking about a little gray on base of the board,.. but it sounds as though you explained your situ well! :eusa_clap:

I'm only laughing here cuz If you really are an expert rider, I can't ride for shit by comparison and I couldn't imagine ever getting any good on a board without ever having one of my own! :laugh:



....So, It's fine! Wax it, ride it, Enjoy it!!! You now get to experience the thrill of ownership and eventually destroying a board you can't just drop off and replace! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

onitsukatiger said:


> So, I just bought a Jones MT 160 (2013-2014) recently, and I noticed its got "white" paper-thin streaks down the base of the board (lengthwise). I deduced this to be the base drying up. I'll have time within the next week to wax it up so I'll be doing that.
> 
> I was just curious if there is any permanent damage to the base. I've attached pictures to show how many white dashed lines there are, but I don't know whether that's serious or not.
> 
> ...


This is quite possibly the dumbest post I have ever seen.

I mean, really????


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Just wax it. It's fine. Congrats on owning a board!

Now that you're settling down, maybe buy a pint glass and stop drinking out of Dixie cups! :laugh:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

d15 said:


> This is quite possibly the dumbest post I have ever seen.
> 
> I mean, really????


I guess you were born with intimate knowledge of p-tex....


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

onitsukatiger said:


> So, I just bought a Jones MT 160 (2013-2014) recently, and I noticed its got "white" paper-thin streaks down the base of the board (lengthwise). I deduced this to be the base drying up. I'll have time within the next week to wax it up so I'll be doing that.
> 
> I was just curious if there is any permanent damage to the base. I've attached pictures to show how many white dashed lines there are, but I don't know whether that's serious or not.
> 
> ...


the board is fine. Factory wax jobs aren't that great. They tend to use the heated roller drums for waxing because they are efficient in a manufacturing environment.

Do a proper hot wax job and continue to do so. You can never wax the board too much.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

d15 said:


> This is quite possibly the dumbest post I have ever seen.
> 
> I mean, really????


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

wax it and ride the brains out of her...I mean the board.

FYI the lines are called structure. its put into the base material with a stone grind. even when you wax properly, you will see them because they are what turns ice into water. a completely smooth base will not glide on snow, so dont put a thick coat of wax on it cuz you are just wasting time scraping it all off.


----------



## onitsukatiger (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks for all the helpful advice and input. I appreciate not having this thread derail completely just because of my background. All riding ability is subjective, and I just called myself that because I've been boarding for 9 years, and skiing for 7 before that. I am able to get through double blacks and such on rentals, but it's not the prettiest and it always takes a couple days to get used to what the rentals are able to handle.

I'm sure those of you who have your own gear are far superior in riding ability because you are able to learn so much more about the details to perfecting your technique. I look forward to improving my riding ability in that regard - adjusting things here and there, learning what my board can and cant do etc. So don't get hung up on what I've called myself, I'm still new to owning gear.


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 1, 2014)

i've always found factory wax is good for a half day, one day at most. They use as little as possible.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

onitsukatiger said:


> Thanks for all the helpful advice and input. I appreciate not having this thread derail completely just because of my background. All riding ability is subjective, and I just called myself that because I've been boarding for 9 years, and skiing for 7 before that. I am able to get through double blacks and such on rentals, but it's not the prettiest and it always takes a couple days to get used to what the rentals are able to handle.


Yeah it's just tough when people call themselves "expert" when really there are VERY few people on the hills who are even advanced. It really has nothing to do with physically getting down advanced/expert terrain, it's all about how much control you have.

It's much easier to say "experienced" if you're asking a gear question, so that people don't talk to you in baby steps! :yahoo:

As for the base, anybody that says you can damage it riding without wax is a little wonky in the head. They come factory waxed, how good that wax is is subjective.

My current board I rode on factory wax out of the box, and it actually shed little fibres of base material for the first few days out. I wax it about once every 15 days on the hill and have pros on skis tell me I really have my wax dialled well!  Base structure is important, those pictures look like the base has a good structure. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

has that thing even been riden yet? Looks like Virgin base to me.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Needs wax. Then shred or store.:eusa_clap:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

base drying is a scurrilous myth contrived to scare children into rollerblading and razor scooter riding.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Base drying = wax running out, not that the base/ptex is moist and is losing moisture. Absolutely, positively do not worry about your base ever drying out. Just wax and ride. Or don't wax, and ride (as long as snow isn't wet or flat).


----------



## onitsukatiger (Mar 16, 2014)

Jdang, yes, as I have figured eventually, when people say the base is "drying", its just the wax that is, but thank you for confirming this.

It is a virgin base. Should I do anything special when putting on a summer coat of wax?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

onitsukatiger said:


> It is a virgin base. Should I do anything special when putting on a summer coat of wax?


You ride your board in the summer? Must be really high temp wax! :yahoo:


----------

